# headless install ver 10 - no loader.conf on USB image



## mike99 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm want to make headless install via serial console and found this howto:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/install-advanced.html

but USB image for FreeBSD 10 don't have a loader.conf file on the /boot/ folder. 

I try to create it anyway but it won't work. Must I include it into loader.rc or something like that ?

Thanks.


----------



## kpa (Sep 5, 2014)

It is called /boot/loader.conf but the file doesn't exist on default installation, you have to create it yourself. The defaults for the settings comes from /boot/defaults/loader.conf (DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE).


----------



## mike99 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks kpa,

Finally I also add to set the baud rate to the board default (115200). Normally, with a bad baud rate, the console show garbage but that was not the case so I was thinking the console was still VGA.

The board is a PCEngine apu1c4. For those looking how to install FreeBSD on it.

Write the .img file to a USB stick.

Edit /boot/loader.conf of the USB stick (if no FreeBSD PC available, use the live CD option from an install CD) and add


```
console="comconsole"
comconsole_speed="115200"
```


----------

